# i got a foxpro wildfire



## toughguy (Dec 13, 2011)

i bought a foxpro wildfire a couple of weeks ago and i havent went out and used it yet. i was wondering if i purchased the right one?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have one and so far I have been very happy with it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum toughguy.

I have the spitfire and it works good. The wildfire is the same caller with better storage capabilities. It'll work good for you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT toughguy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey toughguy, I just purchased one and used it the other day. Worked great in the cold weather. Easy to operate and sounds great. Like the guys all said it is an upgrade of the spitfire. One thing Foxpro claims to have done is improved the remote for colder conditions. Good luck and enjoy !!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

i was on the fence between this one and the wildfire....i just found out Foxpro has a 7 yr warrany if you fill iutbthe registration online within 15 days of purchase.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Ugh..not a good day...what I mean to type was that I was on the fence between the Alpha Dogg and this one...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi there deereguy. Name sounds awful familiar. HMMMMM glad to see you made it Bob.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

haha...thanks Tom...this cold has got me whoped...I prolly shouldn't post when i feel like this.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum DeereGuy.

Your typos are fine...We are a forgiving bunch...well most of us are !


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i got the wildfire also, i really like mine. i really like the foxbang. i missed a yote the other day and when the caller switched sounds he stopped and gave me a second shot.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

DeereGuy said:


> haha...thanks Tom...this cold has got me whoped...I prolly shouldn't post when i feel like this.


 Well, drink more cough syrup and you'll feel much better. LOL


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Well, drink more cough syrup and you'll feel much better. LOL


Syrup and work don't mix...lol...if I take down a web server because my head isn't on straight everyone gets excited.







...


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

BTW I am really looking forward to get my first night hunt in with you...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Me too. We'll get that XLR real good and broke in ! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

DeereGuy said:


> Syrup and work don't mix...lol...if I take down a web server because my head isn't on straight everyone gets excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, it would make for an exciting day.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT DeereGuy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

DeereGuy said:


> Syrup and work don't mix...lol...if I take down a web server because my head isn't on straight everyone gets excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excitement is good for the heart, so You'd kinda be doing them a favor...sort of.....


----------

